# Basement Ceiling Insulated - Now What Cover?



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

NIx on your buddy. Drywall, tape, texture and paint.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

house wrap


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tlogger said:


> Hi,
> 
> A contractor buddy was in basement recently and we both decided I'm not going to finish my basement.
> 
> ...


Save the poly for the walls. Finished basement says 5/8" drywall ceiling nothing else needed. 
And no drop sheets are just drop sheets.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

Drywall will breath a bit, poly/plastic sheeting won't. Either deal with the dust or drywall it.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> house wrap


do you have a link of a type to buy? Can it be used on my basement ceiling?

I don't want to dry wall or finish my basement.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

tlogger said:


> do you have a link of a type to buy?
> 
> Can it be used on my basement ceiling?
> 
> I don't want to dry wall or finish my basement.


just look up what your local big box store has.

sounds like that is what you want. i wouldn't do regular plastic, but then, i wouldn't have insulated the ceiling. 

you have a right to what you want.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Save the poly for the walls. Finished basement says 5/8" drywall ceiling nothing else needed.
> And no drop sheets are just drop sheets.


Thanks, but I said I don't want to finish the basement.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tlogger said:


> Thanks, but I said I don't want to finish the basement.


I wouldn't put anything up there that would melt in a fire that isn't protected. It is the stuff in the smoke that kills people.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You can use insulation netting (used to hold in blown-in) usually 10' wide IIRC. You can also look up poly scrim sheets usually 3' or 4' wide, 3.5mil-4mil would be sufficient. Either are white to help reflect light.
I've done it, it's fine. No drywall necessary.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

3onthetree said:


> You can use insulation netting (used to hold in blown-in) usually 10' wide IIRC. You can also look up poly scrim sheets usually 3' or 4' wide, 3.5mil-4mil would be sufficient. Either are white to help reflect light.
> I've done it, it's fine. No drywall necessary.


thanks for the feedback. Can you tell me if any of these products fit your description?
Amazon.com : 10 inch wide iirc insulation netting

Amazon.com : poly scrim sheets

Just not sure which one?

thanks


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

This is the insulation netting I was thinking of:
HD Insulation Fabric

The poly scrim I had a couple used rolls I put on my ceiling, can't find where I got it. But it keeps tight after cutting out around all the recessed lights, and covering all the bumps for gas/electrical pipes/conduit. It's not the same as the poly sheeting, there's some stretch to it. Mostly used to wrap fiberglass batts.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

3onthetree said:


> This is the insulation netting I was thinking of:
> HD Insulation Fabric
> 
> The poly scrim I had a couple used rolls I put on my ceiling, can't find where I got it. But it keeps tight after cutting out around all the recessed lights, and covering all the bumps for gas/electrical pipes/conduit. It's not the same as the poly sheeting, there's some stretch to it. Mostly used to wrap fiberglass batts.


 excellent, thanks! 

That's not much of a fire hazard if i put it in my ceiling to cover some mineral wool insulation?

I included a photo so you can see my basement ceiling.


----------

